# Need help with HUGE theatre in round in Vegas



## jamison (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Need some serious help on HUGE LasVegas theatre in the round ( seats 17,000, tiered seating.) This is NOT a technical question, however.

Computer company doing a huge meeting, what I need is advice for those speakers who will be presting on the round stage for the1st time. VERY intimidating.

There is nothing on the stage but them, huge production, 6 giant screens that will display their image and their PPT slides.

What I need help with is advising them how to "own the stage" Where do they look, how do they walk, how do they segment the stage. These are geeks, notCeline Dion, so they are freaking out form the magnitude of this venue.

Any delivery advice will be GREATLY appreciated!

THanks much, Jamie


----------



## u_dakka (Jul 28, 2006)

get them to watch the way that politicians deal with the huge surroundings as they get trained by specialists, you might be able to borrow videos/DVDs of previous speeches.

But the general things are to walk upright and not slouch - displays confidence. When first at the platform, look up and around to make an effort to roughly eye-contact everyone - makes them seem friendly. If they have done lectures before then tell them it's the same thing only _slightly_ bigger.

hope that helps
andy
xx


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Jul 28, 2006)

The key throughout the presentation is to continually walk around so that one area doesn't feel isolated for a period of time. They should walk most in between sections of the presentation, not making laps every sentence.

Also, if they are making a crucial point, have them speak towards one side and then emphasize it by turning around and repeating the same point (this shows the entire audience the importance of their point.) Also, they should not stay in the center of the stage, but rather, attempt to get as close to the audience as they can.

Where are the screens? Above the stage? On the stage?


----------



## jamison (Jul 28, 2006)

Great advice from both of you...many thanks.

RE screens:two levels:
level 1: 4 very large screens suspended above the theatre in the round, maybe 25 feet above stage, then
level 2: six larger screens above those ( so these at the top level are for those in the nose bleed section so they can see the PPT and the speaker.

three, maybe 4 cameras.

THis is the same venue where Rolling Stones etc play, so it is HUGE. Two probelms for speakers. #1 Audience on ground level will probably look more to the actual theatre in the round #2 Audience in the tiered seating will probablly look at the screens, so spekaers have to "work" both stage and camera.

Most of these computer execs are used to giving PPT in a large theatre, but the grandeaur of this setting PLUS the round stage is having them freak out.

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## jwl868 (Jul 28, 2006)

Will there be 16,000 to 17,000 attending? If the expected attendance is alot less, can seating be controlled so that only one side is used for a more conventional delivery by the speaker?


Joe


----------



## jamison (Jul 28, 2006)

Good thought, but the entire global company is attending. the Theatre inteh round acomodates up to 17,000 and the entire global company is attending: over 15,000 people, so they can't block out any rows...


----------



## leistico (Jul 28, 2006)

If they're geeks, as you specify, specifically computer types, google for any video of Steve Ballmer of Microsoft. Think what you want about their business tactics and the quality of their software, but Ballmer knows how to own a stage and command attention and enthusiasm.

Particularly funny is a vid that can be found with the keywords "ballmer" "developers" and "remix" -- a few speeches of his set to techno music. Just tell them that, unlike Ballmer, they should use antiperspirant 

sean


----------



## Van (Jul 28, 2006)

Let me state that from years of doing Corporate gigs for Nike all over the place, there is no way short of a 6 week class that you can train a management desk jockey how to "own" the stage. Now if they have had some theatrical training that's great but most have no idea how to talk except on a phone. ( I actually thought about starting a company purely to teach corporate speakers at one time )


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok. Two things. First, make sure that the people in the front rows are suffering from neck injuries trying to look at the screens. I would suggest dropping the first set of screens lower if possible.

Second, don't make the speaker have to find the cameras to connect with the people up top...make the cameras connect with him. Position the cameras in such a way that it is very natural for the speaker to make eye contact with the camera. If you have access to four cameras, I would say take one to the balcony for the purpose of wider shots and then position the other three around the stage so that you can pick up the speaker no matter where he is.

If possible, have the technical director for the video aspect know key cues such as when important points are being made. If you can get the speaker to turn around AND look right into a camera, the speaker can be very effective in making his point.


----------



## jwl868 (Jul 28, 2006)

15,000 employees in Vegas on the company's dime!! Oh yeah, the audience will be very attentive 

I suggest they email the powerpoint presentation to everyone, and let the audience hit the casinos early.


Joe


----------



## koncept (Jul 28, 2006)

i've been looking at this for pointers for myself when making presentations, they are things i dont think about. but the best idea i've seen here is "hit the casinos early"...


----------



## ricc0luke (Jul 29, 2006)

be themselves, make them laugh-


----------



## DarSax (Jul 29, 2006)

If they're really afraid, tell them that the bright stage lights make it seem like they're up there in front of an empty auditorium--don't have to worry about people laughing, or making faces. Dunno, this was alwyas comforting to me.



Or, you could just get the nightclub show from one of the casinos to open up the evening. Nothing exudes confidence like 32 topless dancers, a lion trainer, and midgets on unicycles.


----------



## TheHeadhunter (Aug 1, 2006)

At the end of the day, if they don't like speaking then you can't help them with that, and anyway it is the company's responsibility. What you need to drill into them is the notion of 'making contact with the audience' - picking out people, speaking to the entire space, not scanning, etc. However, they will only be able to remember this to a degree when onstage and speaking like this is more a thing of natural talent than learnt skill. In any case, if they can't handle it they should not have been asked to speak.


----------



## MHSTech (Aug 1, 2006)

Make it hard for them to see the audience, if possible. Just take the lights down over the audience and that will make it seem like there is a significantly less crowd in the venue. 

Keep the mood backstage light, somehow. I wouldn't be too worried about it though, most of the guys just aren't good speakers, period. That's because they don't need to be. From confrences like this that I've seen, it's all just information being thrown out there, and the people that attend have no problem listening to it.


----------



## CHScrew (Aug 3, 2006)

Didn't they take speech in high school? How about the old audience in their underware trick


----------



## avkid (Aug 4, 2006)

DarSax said:


> you could just get the nightclub show from one of the casinos to open up the evening. Nothing exudes confidence like 32 topless dancers, a lion trainer, and midgets on unicycles.



You better be careful with that, midgets scare some people


----------



## What Rigger? (Aug 28, 2006)

Just one question: what venue is this that's considered "theater in the round" and seats 16,000? The T&M? Manadalay Bay Arena? Orleans Arena? South Coast? That's a friggin' ARENA. 

I know it AIN'T Cashman!


----------

